# Paphs and phrags in bloom for 2016 !



## Gilda (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year orchid peeps !
Starting the new year out with some nice blooms..multiple spikes (yay):clap: Love my slippers ! Decided to do a group shot..lazy today.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh wow!!!!! Great plants!


----------



## troy (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow gilda!!!! You have some great bloomers!!! Is that a hirsut? & what brachy is that with 4 flowers? Wow!!!!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 1, 2016)

troy said:


> Wow gilda!!!! You have some great bloomers!!! Is that a hirsut? & what brachy is that with 4 flowers? Wow!!!!



Troy , It is a hirsutissimum x... Petula x hirsutissimum. 
The brachy is Paph Snow Squall 'Porcelain Doll' both are from Breckenridge Orchids long gone out of business.


----------



## troy (Jan 1, 2016)

A hirsu cross back crossed hirsu, very nice bloomings, I was archive surfing and found a few of your posts with multis years ago, very nice!!!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 1, 2016)

troy said:


> A hirsu cross back crossed hirsu, very nice bloomings, I was archive surfing and found a few of your posts with multis years ago, very nice!!!



Thanks ! Yes, I had some good ones


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi! Thanks for sharing. Is that an Ice Princess on the far right?


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 1, 2016)

That is a nice way to celebrate new year! Congrats!


----------



## John M (Jan 1, 2016)

What a nice sight! Thanks for posting, Gilda. Happy New Year!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 1, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Hi! Thanks for sharing. Is that an Ice Princess on the far right?



Thanks everyone. Eric. Those are two Lutz Rollke


----------



## Clark (Jan 1, 2016)

Lovely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2016)

I wouldn't call that lazy. I'd call it great growing and a wonderful group shot!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 1, 2016)

Thats wonderful Gilda! Happy new year!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2016)

Gilda said:


> Thanks everyone. Eric. Those are two Lutz Rollke



Wow, flavum. Where'd you get those beauties!?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for the great group shot. 2016 is off to a floriferous start at your place!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 1, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Wow, flavum. Where's you get those beauties!?



Eric, the one on the far right I bought from Carter and Holmes as a seedling several years. The other one is an awarded one that was given to me to rescue. It grows and blooms beautifully but will not make a divisible plant. 

Thanks to everyone !


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2016)

Hmmmm, OK. I wonder if they're Orchidbabies breeding. Thanks.


----------



## abax (Jan 1, 2016)

Glorious way to begin the new year. Do we get to pick the
ones we love out and you'll send us (meaning me) a present????? I'm your closest neighbor, you know.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 2, 2016)

Impressive group, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful flowering.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 2, 2016)

Starting the New Year off the right way. Congrats!


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2016)

Happy New Year Gilda:clap::clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 23, 2016)

Stunning display of Phrags and Paphs!!!


----------

